# Problems with Dicetel



## squeaker

Hi. I just found out that there was a medication board here, yeah! I have been on Dicetel for the last three days and have had bad pain and gas since i started taking it. Is this normal? Could someone please tell me if there is something else i can take? i took Zelnorm for 6 weeks (my dr. had samples) but i can not afford to take it again. (my dr. would like me to go back on it)I need help bad. I have a conference in three weeks and i am presenting so i need to be in good shape. Cuold you please tell me your luck with other meds? My problem is IBS-C. (the Dicetel did nothing for the C either) Any help would be greatly apprecitated. Thanks, Squeaker.


----------



## caro

Wow, I just found this site tonight, and you've posted the exact question I wanted to know, too. I started Dicetel 2 days ago, and was considering stopping it until I can reach my doc on Monday, because it's been hurting so badly since I took the first pill. Pain, gas, distension worse than it normally is WITHOUT medication! I hope somebody here can say it gets better...Caro


----------



## kilmer

I used dicetel until it just stopped working. They wanted to up the dose and i told them I don't donate to Doctor's luxury cars.Anyway, i think you guys got mislead.Someone correct me if i'm wrong, but isn't dicetel ONLY for IBS-D?


----------



## sickofthis

I was on Dicetel for IBS-D and found that it constipated me enormously. So much so that I was wishing for my old symptoms back. I have heard of IBS-C people being put on Dicetel, but that makes no sense to me as it is a form a calcium antispasmatic. Wouldn't it make C worse???


----------



## kerryberry77

I am currently on Dicetel for IBS-D. I'm actually surprised that it was prescribed for IBS-C, since I was told it acts as an anti-spasmatic and will prevent the IBS-D. I would absolutly think that it would cause C worse!! I too though have had terrible problems with the Dicetel... Mostly with my head/eyes... dizzy, blurred vision, etc. But off to the GI in 2 weeks so we'll see what they put me on next :-(


----------



## Wmtand

I was on dicetel for IBS -d and if did not help at all, if anything It caused more acid reflux and distention. i was not impressed. My daughet on the other hand called it a Wonder Drug


----------



## 19932

I just started dicetel yesterday. So far it's ok, but I am feeling added pressure and pain on the lower left side. Also, when I took it for the first time last night, I had a massive headache and was dizzy. However, I'm on my 3rd pill now and it seems to be ok. No headaches this morning, just a little off balance but nowhere as bad as last night. My big problem was horrible gas. I would often feel a need to go to the bathroom and it was just gas. Either that or I would have to pass gas very often. My doctor did a sigmoidoscopy and found that my colon contracted a lot when it didn't need to. Hopefully this medication will work. Just thought I'd make my first post here and let you know if my experience with the med so far.


----------



## 19854

I have been on Zelnorm for over a year and It didn't seem to be working, so today I pick up my prescription for Dicetel for IBS-C. Comments here have been very interesting and i'm looking forward to seeing how I make out when I start to take it this evening.


----------



## 23302

I have a life-long IBS and am 34 now. It is rather IBS-D, and I think I have a mild form after reading how others suffer. If I control my diet, meaning not eating fat food, drinking too much, smoking, no coffee, I usually am able to control my bowel - go to the washroom 1 or 2 times a day and rarely have diarrhae. Still, spasms an bowel discomfort is there almost every day for several hours, usually after stool. And yes, I have unexpected calls to toilet. Quite often, I feel so inferior to my friends and others, especially at parties, clubs or crowded places.I had no idea something like IBS existed until about 3 months ago. In Ukraine, where I am originally from, I was faring much worse. Traditionally, we have a very fat cuisine, so I had diarrhae quite often and noone in teh family could understand what is wrong with me. Naturally, I went to gastro-doctor over there, did tons of analysis and everything showed that I am healthy.When I moved to England and then Canada, everything improved drastically improved. I guess food is better and much less fat. At least, I almost totally got rid of D, but all other symptoms stayed - dull incomfort, pinching and occasional urges. When I first read about IBS, I decided to try some things. First I tried peppermint oil and caraway - it helps a little bit, but nothing drastic. Then the doctor told me to try Dicetel for a week. I have to say I felt much worse for almost every day I took it. Thanks Gos, D is still under control but all other things were stronger and lasted longer. Immediately after I stopped taking Dicetel and took no medicine for 2 days, I felt better - back to original state.I am going to try Imodium now. Especially because I noticed that if I manage to get a bit constipated, I feel great. If I manage not to go to toilet for 2-3 days, usually I feel 100% normal person during these days. Unfortunately, doesn't happen too often, maybe Imodium will help. Will try some other things to define what works the best for me. But will never take Dicetel - it makes things only worse.


----------



## 17028

H







i,I have been on Dicitel for the last few months. I was told to eat whatever I want and I could go back to normal life! Not the case. I still feel gassy and nausea. I am not sure what to do!


----------

